# Windows 10 PC - lokales Netzwerk mit Win 7 PCs - Kein Zugriff auf freigegebene Ordner



## Cytox (29 November 2018)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bräuchte eure Hilfe.

Erst mal meine  Ausgangssituation. Ich bin hier in einem lokalen Maschinen-Netzwerk mit  mehreren Win 7 PCs und fest vergebenen IP-Adressen, kein Router und kein  Internet. 
In dem Netzwerk ist ein PC mit freigegebenen Ordnern, in  denen verschiedene Daten liegen mit denen ich arbeite und ständig  Zugriff brauche.

  Mit dem neuen Windows 10 Laptop, habe ich das Problem das ich im Netzwerk die Teilnehmer nicht angezeigt bekomme. 
Das  direkte Zugreifen auf den PC, über die IP Adresse im Dateiexplorer, und  die freigegebenen Ordner funktioniert auf meinem Win 7 Rechner ohne  Probleme. 
Auf dem Win 10 Rechner kommt die Meldung "Auf //*IP* konnte  nicht zugegriffen werden - Vergewissern Sie sich das der Name richtig  geschrieben wurde. etc"

  Das Netzwerk wird als nicht Identifiziertes öffentliches Netzwerk  angezeigt und ich kann es auch nicht zu einem Privaten Netzwerk ändern. 
  Ich habe schon so viel gegoogelt und ausprobiert dass ich nicht mal mehr genau weiß was ich schon alles probiert habe. 
Von den Freigabe- und Netzwerkerkennung Optionen, abschalten aller Firewall und Vierenschutzprogrammen, bis zu Änderungen in der Registry habe ich alles probiert. 
Auch das Rücksetzen aller Netzwerkverbindungen, oder De- und Neuinstallieren der Netzwerkkarte hat keinen Erfolg gebracht.

  Der Rechner ist ein HP Probook G5 mit Windows 10, bei dem ich auch  schon das Betriebssystem über die Recovery Funktion komplett wieder  zurückgesetzt habe ohne dass es etwas gebracht hat. Ich habe leider auch  niemand mit einem Win 10 Rechner zu Verfügung der das mal gegentesten  könnte um zu sehen ob nur es an meinem Rechner liegt.

Ich habe keine Ahnung was ich sonst noch machen kann und hoffe das mir hier jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Gruß Cytox


----------



## blackpeat (29 November 2018)

Ping geht aber?


----------



## Cytox (29 November 2018)

Ja, Ping geht.


----------



## blackpeat (29 November 2018)

Es könnte an der SMB version liegen, wäre ein versuch wert die alte wieder einzuschalten.

https://mein-dms.agorum.com/blog/so-aktivieren-sie-smb-1.0-unter-windows-10


----------



## ducati (29 November 2018)

Cytox schrieb:


> Das Netzwerk wird als nicht Identifiziertes öffentliches Netzwerk angezeigt und ich kann es auch nicht zu einem Privaten Netzwerk ändern.
> Ich habe schon so viel gegoogelt und ausprobiert dass ich nicht mal mehr genau weiß was ich schon alles probiert habe.




dies hier:

https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/60501887

funktioniert bei mir.

also secpol.msc – Netzwerklisten-Manager-Richtlinien  …


Gruß.


----------



## Cytox (29 November 2018)

blackpeat schrieb:


> Es könnte an der SMB version liegen, wäre ein versuch wert die alte wieder einzuschalten.
> 
> https://mein-dms.agorum.com/blog/so-aktivieren-sie-smb-1.0-unter-windows-10




Das hatte ich auch schon gefunden und aktiviert.

Aber danke für den Tipp :smile:



@ducati
Das war bei mir leider auch ohne Erfolg gesegnet, und auch eines der Dinge die ich schon versucht hatte.

Trotzdem, auch an Dich ein Dankeschön 


Gruß Cytox


----------



## volker (3 Dezember 2018)

versuch mal die rechner in die hosts -datei zu übernehmen.
ich hatte probleme mit win10 in einer virtual-box. da klappte das mit der namensauflösung nicht so richtig. da hat das mit der hosts geholfen.
notepad mit adminrechten öffnen und von dort aus dann die datei.
C:\Windows\System32\drivers\etc


----------



## Cytox (10 Dezember 2018)

Danke Volker,

das muss ich mal probieren wenn ich das nächste mal wieder an der Anlage bin.


Gruß Cytox


----------



## M-Ott (11 Dezember 2018)

Wenn Du versuchst, einen Ordner freizugeben, kommt eine Auswahl in der Du wählen kannst, ob Du tatsächlich Ordner in einem öffentlichen Netzwerk freigeben willst oder ob das aktuell verbundene Netzwerk zu einem privaten Netzwerk gemacht werden soll. Du musst dann das private Netzwerk wählen. Es gibt bestimmt auch einen anderen Weg, dorthin zu kommen, aber den kenne ich nicht.


----------

